# Venlafaxine (Effexor). Amazing!



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

A couple of days ago I switched my desvenlafaxine 50 mg to venlafaxine 150 mg. WOW, the differencebis enormous, with venlafaxine being much much better for me than its active metabolite.

Does anyone have experiences with venlafaxine, positive or negative? (Aside from discontinuation syndrome).


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

2 weeks in on 75mg gave me suicidal thoughts, so I stopped. I had no other side effects though


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah Effexor was much stronger than Pristiq at treating depression in my experience.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

ricca91 said:


> A couple of days ago I switched my desvenlafaxine 50 mg to venlafaxine 150 mg. WOW, the differencebis enormous, with venlafaxine being much much better for me than its active metabolite.
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with venlafaxine, positive or negative? (Aside from discontinuation syndrome).


the first couple day you take effexor you feel great... then you have to wait some weeks for it to actually take effect.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Today I feel rested and very full of energy. Pristiq is just a drug developed to make money since effexor is now generic. Also, I feel an increase in confidence, and moreover, it helps with pain from my cyst, which pristiq didn't

The thing is that I switched from Pristiq to effexor, so I don't think that I'll need four weeks to take effect since my receptors are still "accustomed".

I don't really care about discontinuation syndrome since I won't stop taking it!


----------



## lit (Feb 9, 2010)

I was on Effexor for around one year, stopping was easy for me maybe i got lucky. 

My dose was 150mg I just tapered down.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

lit said:


> I was on Effexor for around one year, stopping was easy for me maybe i got lucky.
> 
> My dose was 150mg I just tapered down.


Yeah, some years ago I was taking effexor 75 mg, but since it wasn't working I stopped it without any withdrawal syndrome.

Now 150 mg is another story. Until now, effexor is working perfectly, since the first day!


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

How many times a day do you take it?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on finding something good! A buddy of mine took it and had good luck. He gained a bit of weight but he didn't care.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Twigster said:


> How many times a day do you take it?


I take it once a day in the morning, but I take the extended release one. The instant release doen't work well, since effexor has a short half life (about 11 hours). Moreover taking a pill per day instead of 3 times a day is very convenient.



kehcorpz said:


> Congrats on finding something good! A buddy of mine took it and had good luck. He gained a bit of weight but he didn't care.


Thanks men, me too am happy about your progress. Venlafaxine tends to suppress appetite for me, so I eat less. Even if I would gain some weight I think like your buddy: I don't care, the important thing is that it lifts my mood!!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i had horrible side effects with effexor. very bad nausea and tummyaches. and the withdrawal was awful too. but im glad its working for you!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> i had horrible side effects with effexor. very bad nausea and tummyaches. and the withdrawal was awful too. but im glad its working for you!


Yes, it's a shame that many people don't tolerate sideffexor. I'm guessing that your side effects are caused by serotonin in the gut, which creates nausea and intestinal spasms.

I know that many people suffer from horrible withdrawals, and it's thought that effexor binds to mu opioid receptors, so your nausea could be because of the opioid effect and withdrawal is so unpleasant because of mu receptor agonism while taking effexor.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Today I feel really good and full of energy. I can't believe how such a little difference in molecules can have such strong discrepancy!


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> i had horrible side effects with effexor. very bad nausea and tummyaches. and the withdrawal was awful too. but im glad its working for you!


did you have to stop it because of the side effects?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

ricca91 said:


> A couple of days ago I switched my desvenlafaxine 50 mg to venlafaxine 150 mg. WOW, the differencebis enormous, with venlafaxine being much much better for me than its active metabolite.
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with venlafaxine, positive or negative? (Aside from discontinuation syndrome).


I need your mix of meds, since seroquel did work for me alongside effexor, i would love lamotrigine but i keep getting NO from everyone. Anyway I think its the combination of the SNRI with the Lamotragine which is helping your mood the most. Effexor was a god send for the first three years for me and after eight years on and off it and trying other meds, i keep coming back to them as they DO control my OCD, major depression and eating disorders but its not so grand on anxiety. Effexor are good in my opinion better than the other SSRI or TCAs and for me much better side effect wise than the knock out mirtazapine and seroquel which does work but makes me pile on weight and i hear effexor is stronger than the weight neutral wellbutrin too.

stick with them they are good and can be used with other meds
i take lorazepam and zopiclone with them and can add seroquel to the mix too.

all the best


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

swim said:


> did you have to stop it because of the side effects?


No, I stopped it because right now I'm in Italy and desvenlafaxine, so I took sideffexor and it's going well for now!



Arisa1536 said:


> I need your mix of meds, since seroquel did work for me alongside effexor, i would love lamotrigine but i keep getting NO from everyone. Anyway I think its the combination of the SNRI with the Lamotragine which is helping your mood the most. Effexor was a god send for the first three years for me and after eight years on and off it and trying other meds, i keep coming back to them as they DO control my OCD, major depression and eating disorders but its not so grand on anxiety. Effexor are good in my opinion better than the other SSRI or TCAs and for me much better side effect wise than the knock out mirtazapine and seroquel which does work but makes me pile on weight and i hear effexor is stronger than the weight neutral wellbutrin too.
> 
> stick with them they are good and can be used with other meds
> i take lorazepam and zopiclone with them and can add seroquel to the mix too.
> ...


Yes, I don't understand why doctors are so scared about using lamotrigine. Maybe because of the "rash". I'm sorry that effexor pooped out.. But I hope that you'll find a doctor who prescribes it. It really helped me a lot.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

i tried it in the early stages i was taking 150mg for about 2 weeks i noticed i had delayed ejaculation and a increased appetite ( something i hated) apart from that it was a good drug for depression and anxiety, well so far anyway


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

ricca91 said:


> No, I stopped it because right now I'm in Italy and desvenlafaxine, so I took sideffexor and it's going well for now!


ah ok. l'avevo chiesto a blue the puppy comunque. qui in europa il pristiq non è stato approvato... peccato perchè mi sarebbe piaciuto provarlo.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Plopperton said:


> 2 weeks in on 75mg gave me suicidal thoughts, so I stopped. I had no other side effects though


Sounds like a good drug lol.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

swim said:


> ah ok. l'avevo chiesto a blue the puppy comunque. qui in europa il pristiq non è stato approvato... peccato perchè mi sarebbe piaciuto provarlo.


Sorry, I just read the quote!! I can tell you that effexor is much more potent (anecdotally), so you can try effexor and see what happens!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

yay said:


> Sounds like a good drug lol.


SSRIs and SNRIs can produce suicidal thought at the beginning of the treatment, which could be related to the akathisia one experiences during the first weeks of SSRI treatment. 2 weeks is insufficient to evaluate the effects since you need at least one month to get the "real" effect of such antidepressants.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

WOW! It's unbelievable how good I'm feeling these days, really! I take effexor in the morning and it gives me a stimulating sensation, however much cleaner but comparable to Modafinil.

I just hope it's not hypomania. Another interesting fact is that while desvenlafaxine gives me dry mouth, effexor doesn't. I am really happy to have done this change!


----------



## InnerPeace (Apr 21, 2011)

At 150mg or more Venlafaxine becomes a NRI and to some extent a DRI in addition to SRI. It seems like you strongly benefit from the former although opioid receptors might also play a role in your positive response.

Do you have access to Reboxetine which is a NRI? Atomoxetine (Strattera) is another NRI worth trying. I only suggest these alternatives as Venlafaxine can really be hell to withdraw from and as an informed patient one should always keep that in mind. You might not think about withdrawing during the honeymoon period, but as you certainly know, effects usually bottom out over time, sometimes until they poop out entirely. 
If it's indeed the norepinephrine part that is helping you then you might as well try the ones I mentioned, because they do not cause such intense withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

InnerPeace said:


> At 150mg or more Venlafaxine becomes a NRI and to some extent a DRI in addition to SRI. It seems like you strongly benefit from the former although opioid receptors might also play a role in your positive response.
> 
> Do you have access to Reboxetine which is a NRI? Atomoxetine (Strattera) is another NRI worth trying. I only suggest these alternatives as Venlafaxine can really be hell to withdraw from and as an informed patient one should always keep that in mind. You might not think about withdrawing during the honeymoon period, but as you certainly know, effects usually bottom out over time, sometimes until they poop out entirely.
> If it's indeed the norepinephrine part that is helping you then you might as well try the ones I mentioned, because they do not cause such intense withdrawal symptoms.


Unfortunately reboxetine and atomoxetine are not available where I live... But the thing is I need the serotonin part, I know withdrawal is difficult but I used to take effexor and I didn't have any symptoms when I stopped it.

One peculiar side effect is mydriasis, I have very big pupils and I appear to be on XTC 24/7 haha. Anyone else had this SE?


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

How is effexor compared to wellbutrin + SSRI? Would this be more or less the same? 

And are you taking the original or a generic? I read the generics aren't as good as the original.


----------



## InnerPeace (Apr 21, 2011)

ricca91 said:


> Unfortunately reboxetine and atomoxetine are not available where I live... But the thing is I need the serotonin part, I know withdrawal is difficult but I used to take effexor and I didn't have any symptoms when I stopped it.


Can you elaborate why you need the serotonin part? You wrote that some years ago 75mg Venlafaxine didn't help. At that dosage Venlafaxine is predominantely a SSRI in most brain regions.
Have other SSRIs helped you in the past?

What you feel now is likely the NE part of Venlafaxine setting in or its binding at opiod receptors.
Milnacipran is another more balanced SNRI that is better tolerated and showed less severe withdrawal symptoms than Venlafaxine. But unfortunately, it is not approved in the US either in case you live there.

Then there is Duloxetine as a little cleaner SNRI with less cardiovascular events than Venlafaxine. You might want to give this one a try to rule out that Venlafaxine's opioid interaction is responsible for your remission. That would be something I consider problematic in the long run.

Anyhow, I'm glad you are such a good responder. Enjoy the new positive attitude it is giving you and hopefully it will last! I keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

If I remember correctly effexor has a higher risk of causing a switch in bipolar people.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

yay said:


> How is effexor compared to wellbutrin + SSRI? Would this be more or less the same?
> 
> And are you taking the original or a generic? I read the generics aren't as good as the original.


I didn't try wellbutrin associated with a SSRI so I can't help you there, but it seems like a good combination.



InnerPeace said:


> Can you elaborate why you need the serotonin part? You wrote that some years ago 75mg Venlafaxine didn't help. At that dosage Venlafaxine is predominantely a SSRI in most brain regions.
> Have other SSRIs helped you in the past?
> 
> What you feel now is likely the NE part of Venlafaxine setting in or its binding at opiod receptors.
> ...


Thanks man!! SSRIs help me but mainly with anxiety. They also caused mood-blunting for me. Yes, I took 75 mg but maybe the NE part is good for me in terms of well-being. I think however, that serotonin has a very important role especially with anxiety reduction.

Also, the opioid part certainly helps with both anxiety and depression.

Duloxetine, I don't like it. It has a serotonin:noradrenaline ratio which is lower than venlafaxine, which means that duloxetine has a more potent effect on NE reuptake inhibition and I am worried about exacerbation of anxiety.

Moreover is quite hepatotoxic, while venlafaxine isn't although as you say, it has more cardiovascular effects. I think I'll stay on this combination hoping that it won't poop out. Thanks for the heads up, I really appreciate it.



yay said:


> If I remember correctly effexor has a higher risk of causing a switch in bipolar people.


True. Sometimes I think that this good mood and need to "do something" and reduced need for sleep could be hypomania. But I am on two mood stabilizers, so I am guessing that I am quite protected.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

What's more dangerous for bipolar people? Being in a depressed state or being manic? I'd think that being depressed is worse because when you're hypomanic then you at least are productive and get things done and have energy, right?


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

yay said:


> What's more dangerous for bipolar people? Being in a depressed state or being manic? I'd think that being depressed is worse because when you're hypomanic then you at least are productive and get things done and have energy, right?


In general hypomania (but not mania) is "better" than depression. However, if you are hypomaniac you tend to be very impulsive too, which is not good.

Depression is the worst just as full blown mania is. If you have mania you can become psychotic and delusional. Very dangerous indeed. But nothing compares to mixed states. There you have negative symptoms of mania and depression, you literally go crazy and this phase is when most suicides occur.

Bipolar I is generally associated with strong mania, depression and mixed states.
Bipolar II has hypomania and very deep depressions, which can be stronger than the ones experienced with BP I.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Effexor continues to behave very well, about 2 hours after taking it I can definitely feel the positive effects. I wonder if its opioid activity contributes to its antidepressant action. 

Venlafaxine is almost identical to tramadol.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

^I've heard that the fast onset of venlafaxine is in some ways related to the molecule having low protein binding so that it hits the brain in large quantity's.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> ^I've heard that the fast onset of venlafaxine is in some ways related to the molecule having low protein binding so that it hits the brain in large quantity's.


Makes sense... The thing that suprised me is the difference between 75 mg and 150 mg.
At 75 it was quite ineffective, but at 150 mg it is really perfect.

I hope this is not a bout of hypomania and that effexor won't poop out.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

I used this in the past (150mg), it worx against depression for me. However I now use Paroxetine it seems to be simmilar - but has slightly less side effects (for me!)


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I was offered effexor once but declined because I was scared of it because it has such a bad rep. Maybe this was a mistake, but maybe it wasn't. If it's so hard to get off it then this is not good.

Are you taking the original effexor, ricca? Or a generic? I read the generics aren't as good.


----------



## misanbipol (Jan 11, 2013)

I want to quit venlafaxine (i'm bipolar 1 with social phobia and psychosis), the shrink gave me 150mg, i changed to 75mg in the morning, with diplexil 50mg and quetiapine (it was supposed to be 50mg at night, but i take one in the morning also). I think quetiapine is the answer to both my bipolar and S.P. sympthoms. The problem with venlafaxine is while it makes you hyperactive and more self-confident, it also makes you anxious and agressive, and triggers manic episodes...


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nexus777 said:


> I used this in the past (150mg), it worx against depression for me. However I now use Paroxetine it seems to be simmilar - but has slightly less side effects (for me!)


Yes, paroxetine seems to be a good med for Sto arrivando!. However watch out in case you'll discontinue it, since withdrawal syndrome can be very harsh.



yay said:


> I was offered effexor once but declined because I was scared of it because it has such a bad rep. Maybe this was a mistake, but maybe it wasn't. If it's so hard to get off it then this is not good.
> 
> Are you taking the original effexor, ricca? Or a generic? I read the generics aren't as good.


I'm taking Effexor. It is the best AD I've taken.



misanbipol said:


> I want to quit venlafaxine (i'm bipolar 1 with social phobia and psychosis), the shrink gave me 150mg, i changed to 75mg in the morning, with diplexil 50mg and quetiapine (it was supposed to be 50mg at night, but i take one in the morning also). I think quetiapine is the answer to both my bipolar and S.P. sympthoms. The problem with venlafaxine is while it makes you hyperactive and more self-confident, it also makes you anxious and agressive, and triggers manic episodes...


Yes, venlafaxine can induce hypomania in some cases but since I take two mood stabilzers I'm "covered".


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Great, maybe I should have tried effexor as well but due to the bad rep I didn't dare to. 
But I also didn't have the original which also played a role in my decision.

Does effexor also help with focus and concentration?


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

yay said:


> Great, maybe I should have tried effexor as well but due to the bad rep I didn't dare to.
> But I also didn't have the original which also played a role in my decision.
> 
> Does effexor also help with focus and concentration?


Yes, it helps me quite a bit in those departments.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have an idea what would happen if you took stimulants? Would this trigger mania?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Effexor was the most effective ssri or snri that I took. It actually really made my depression and anxiety vanish for about a year. I was at 225 mg. I found the generics to be just as effective as the brand name. Eventually it did poop out on me and helped me get an accurate diagnosis of bipolar II by aggravating hypomania, depression and mixed states. But it was and incredibly effective medication for a long time.

Also though I did experience a month of feeling really crappy once I discontinued it. I don't think the fact that one may experience uncomfortable withdrawals upon discontinuation of the drug should deter anyone from trying the medication if they think it will help them.

Benzo discontinuation is generally a long and difficult process however I do not let that keep me from taking benzos because they are a very effective medication for me.



yay said:


> Do you have an idea what would happen if you took stimulants? Would this trigger mania?


@yay, as usual I will note your many trollish questions. a few responses:

-Wellbutrin+an SSRI is significantly different than Effexor at least in my experience. Wellbutrin is predominantly a DRI with an NRI effect to a lesser degree. Effexor is predominantly an SSRI with and NRI effect at high doses at a very slight DRI effect at even higher doses.

-I will also note that Effexor has an insignificant affinity for any of the opioid receptors, so I don't understand what all this talk claiming the contrary is about.

-I Have no idea whatsoever about the "bad rep" that you say Effexor has.

-As with all medications Effexor may or may not help improve your focus and concentration. It all depends on what is wrong with you and how you respond to the drug.

-As for your questions regarding Bipolar and hypomania, etc.... Being Bipolar II and knowing many others with much more severe Bipolar; many things can set off a manic or hypomanic episode. Uppers, downers, or no drugs at all - many people just have cycles or mixed states in which mania or hypomania just happens. That's sort of the definition of bipolar. Of course stimulants can cause manic episode in people with preexisting bipolar disorder or many other psychological and mood disorders. Stimulants can even trigger mania in completely healthy people. Do you have any idea how many people behave while under the influence of recreational doses of methamphetamine?

Speaking as someone with Bipolar II, I would also say that when I am Hypomanic, I am at my best. Depression and anxiety and more minimal and I am highly active and motivated. I Never get very manic at all so I always channel my energy into very productive activities. However I often do not sleep much so the flip side is that all of that energy I use while in a hypomanic state I then I have to "repay" if you will by spending about a week totally depressed and sleeping.

Being on Lamictal and Wellbutrin has really stabilized my states, so that drastically noticeable bipolar is now mostly a thing of the past. I will mention that I tend to be very on the depressed end of the bipolar scale, so I tend to do very well on Lamictal+a very stimulating antidepressant. That is why I take Wellbutrin with Lamictal and may switch up to ritalin or even an amphetamine because stimmlants do not trigger mania and are in n way "dangerous" for me despite having a diagnosis of Bipolar II.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

How are your cognitive skills on this one? I hear a lot of people complain about memory, it's part of why I never tried it. I am ready to give up Zoloft and try something with more norepinephrine. I like the fact that Effexor interacts with some opioid receptors. It's generic so if I could maybe do something like lamictal + Effexor and eliminate abilify it would save me a lot of money.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> How are your cognitive skills on this one? I hear a lot of people complain about memory, it's part of why I never tried it. I am ready to give up Zoloft and try something with more norepinephrine. I like the fact that Effexor interacts with some opioid receptors. It's generic so if I could maybe do something like lamictal + Effexor and eliminate abilify it would save me a lot of money.


my cognitive skills were fine on effexor, actually I found it to enhance cognitive skills if anything as compared to every other SSRI out there. I just read a bunch of research articles and it seems like the amount of opioid activity it has is insignificant. I certainly never experienced anything close to noticeable opioid activity while I was on it. Personally I wouldn't take it for either the NE effects (which are minimal at best even at high doses) or for the alleged opioid activity. I would just say that for me it was a very good SSRI and at higher doses it doses it does have a minimal effect on NE, but not to a significant degree. I mean you've been on wellbutrin, which doesn't have a very high affinity as an NRI, I would say 225 mg of Effexor has lessor degree of NRI effect than 150 mg of Wellbutrin does. Just my experience.

That being said, for me Effexor was the most worthwhile SSRI that I took. That is to say, it sucked the least.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

istayhome said:


> my cognitive skills were fine on effexor, actually I found it to enhance cognitive skills if anything as compared to every other SSRI out there. I just read a bunch of research articles and it seems like the amount of opioid activity it has is insignificant. I certainly never experienced anything close to noticeable opioid activity while I was on it. Personally I wouldn't take it for either the NE effects (which are minimal at best even at high doses) or for the alleged opioid activity. I would just say that for me it was a very good SSRI and at higher doses it doses it does have a minimal effect on NE, but not to a significant degree. I mean you've been on wellbutrin, which doesn't have a very high affinity as an NRI, I would say 225 mg of Effexor has lessor degree of NRI effect than 150 mg of Wellbutrin does. Just my experience.
> 
> That being said, for me Effexor was the most worthwhile SSRI that I took. That is to say, it sucked the least.


Really because the affinity for norepinephrine is not that far off from serotonin while dopamine you would need really high doses. I read a few studies that it may help with upregulation of opioid receptors more than actually causing a binding effect. I'm still researching it, but man abilify is too expensive. I can get generic Effexor with lamictal for about 40 bucks, abilify alone is 150.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Really because the affinity for norepinephrine is not that far off from serotonin while dopamine you would need really high doses. I read a few studies that it may help with upregulation of opioid receptors more than actually causing a binding effect. I'm still researching it, but man abilify is too expensive. I can get generic Effexor with lamictal for about 40 bucks, abilify alone is 150.


Yeah I realize that for dopamine you need very high doses. From my experience and from what I've heard from many effexor users, psychiatrists and read in many research articles. is that the NRI effects don't really kick in until you get up to 225 mg. That's what I was comparing is that the NRI effects of Wellbutrin at 150 mg are probably greater than or equal to the NRI effects of Effexor XR at 225 mg. Obviously Wellbutrin has a significantly greater DRI effect than Effexor XR does at any dose.

I realize that your main concern is Anhedonia. Of all the medications in question, I have had the greatest success fighting Anhedonia with Lamictal+Wellbutrin. I have tried Abilify.

If you generally have success with Serotonergic drugs then you may find Lamictal+Effexor to very effective. Wellutrin is just far more effective for me because Serotonergic drugs don't help me at all whereas the dopaminergic Wellbutrin is very effective for me.

I would say that Effexor XR is a bit more stimulating, or "activating" as they say than any other SSRI I have been on, so it must have some NRI effects even at lower doses... in other words, I think it is worth you trying if you want to, especially if it will save you same cash, you know dead english Queens or whatever is on that Canadian Currency.

Generic Venlafaxine is expensive HE!! in the US, when I was on it a 30 day supply costed around $200 US.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I usually use canadadrugs.com to compare prices. On there for example sertraline is 90 bucks and I pay 20. The Effexor XR 150mg is 101 dollars on there so i'll probably pay max 40$ for something like 225mg. At least I'm hoping. Money is the only reason I'm going off abilify. It does help a lot with anhedonia but can't justify the cost when there's so many other drugs out there I haven't tried.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I usually use canadadrugs.com to compare prices. On there for example sertraline is 90 bucks and I pay 20. The Effexor XR 150mg is 101 dollars on there so i'll probably pay max 40$ for something like 225mg. At least I'm hoping. Money is the only reason I'm going off abilify. It does help a lot with anhedonia but can't justify the cost when there's so many other drugs out there I haven't tried.


indeed, money - or lack thereof has been a factor in the doctors available to me as well as the medications available to me. I'm fairly lucky right now actually as after trying out different psychiatrists for two years I have found one who lives on several km away from me and is renowned throughout the country (actually an article about her in the NY times this week, Dr. Diana Powell) she only charges $100 for around 45 minutes and greatly encourages me to keep in touch over the phone which reduces my need to see her very often.

Damn I can't believe it took me over two years to find her, this is after seeing p-docs who were total jerks and charged $225 for 15 minutes, just to get a few lame prescriptions.

I am counting my blessings right now. It would be nice if money weren't an issue though and I could take a private jet over to Mt. Sinai hospital in NY and see some concierge psychiatrists who would lick my butthole and give me my own personal pharmacy.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I wonder is wellbutrin 300mg xl more hardcore than effexor 225mg?
cause wellbutrin didn't do much for me. Dang it, maybe I should have tried effexor.
But everywhere I looked on forums people were always saying it's totally bad and
hard to discontinue.

And why's everyone so keen on lamictal? what's so great about that? can people who only have depression and no bipolar even take this?

And how can you get stimulants unless you have ADHD, istayhome?
Where I live you can't get stimulants unless you have been diagnosed with ADHD. At least officially and it's also strictly controlled. A doc can't simply write a prescription for 5 packs of ritalin to do someone a favor.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> I wonder is wellbutrin 300mg xl more hardcore than effexor 225mg?
> cause wellbutrin didn't do much for me. Dang it, maybe I should have tried effexor.
> But everywhere I looked on forums people were always saying it's totally bad and
> hard to discontinue.
> ...


haha nice one thundercats, why don't you try reading our posts if you actually care instead of being an obnoxious troll.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I wonder would it be possible to produce abilify on your own if you had the necessary equipment and the precursors?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> I wonder would it be possible to produce abilify on your own if you had the necessary equipment and the precursors?


sure, a solid 12 years of chemistry and a multi-billion dollar laboratory. Just like cooking up some bathtub gin.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Why 12 years? Is this really so complicated? Damn. 
Is this more complicated than cooking high quality meth?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> Why 12 years? Is this really so complicated? Damn.
> Is this more complicated than cooking high quality meth?


Damn you just don't give up thundercats. I am sick as a dog today, what's your excuse for wasting your time and everybody else's? Of course it's more complicated than cooking meth. Meth was created what 60 years ago, abilify what, 6 or so. Honestly I wonder why you keep asking such seemingly dumb questions. This is a Social Anxiety Medication forum not a dummy dumb dumb forum.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

If you're sick you should be lying in bed drinking warm tea and not surfing on the internet. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

where the updates at ricca?



> The antinociceptive effects of the novel phentylethylamine antidepressant drug venlafaxine and its interaction with various opioid, noradrenaline and serotonin receptor subtypes were evaluated. When mice were tested with a hotplate analgesia meter, venlafaxine induced a dose-dependent antinociceptive effect following i.p. administration with an ED50 of 46.7 mg/kg (20.5; 146.5; 95% CL). Opioid, adrenergic and serotoninergic receptor antagonists were tested for their ability to block venlafaxine antinociception. Venlafaxine-induced antinociception was significantly inhibited by naloxone, nor-BNI and naltrindole but not by β-FNA or naloxonazine, implying involvement of κ1- and δ-opioid mechanisms. When adrenergic and serotoninergic antagonists were used, yohimbine (_P_<0.005) but not phentolamine or metergoline, decreased antinociception elicited by venlafaxine, implying a clear α2- and a minor α1-adrenergic mechanism of antinociception. When venlafaxine was administered together with various agonists of the opioid and α2- receptor subtypes, it significantly potentiated antinociception mediated by κ1- κ3- and δ-opioid receptor subtypes. The α2-adrenergic agonist clonidine significantly potentiated venlafaxine-mediated antinociception. Summing up these results, we conclude that the antinociceptive effect of venlafaxine is mainly influenced by the κ- and δ-opioid receptor subtypes combined with the α2-adrenergic receptor. These results suggest a potential use of venlafaxine in the management of some pain syndromes. However, further research is needed in order to establish both the exact clinical indications and the effective doses of venlafaxine when prescribed for pain.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^ Very interesting, thanks for that kehcorpz. You teach me something everyday. I was on effexor for so damn long but noticed no δ-opioid activity. κ-opioid effects wouldn't be subjectively noticeable. I certainly couldn't see it being used for the treatment of any pain syndromes. But of course that is only my experience. perhaps others will get a beneficial opioid effect from it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

So got back from my doctor and I will be taking Effexor + Zyprexa.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just took my first 37.5mg dose of Effexor. I paid 8 bucks for 35 37.5mg pills so it's a pretty cheap medicine! hehe


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a study showing that Venlafaxine and paroxetine both raise Gaba levels. Venlafaxine has a great increase.



> *In the present study, 3-weeks single daily dose of*
> *paroxetine (SSRI) and venlafaxine (SNRI) induced*
> *increases in the GABA content of the FCx of mice exposed*
> *to chronic mild stress-induced anhedonia. These findings*​
> ...




another quote from the study:



> *The
> development of an "anhedonia-like" condition has been
> confirmed by the forced swimming test (FST) the duration
> of immobility was almost completely reversed by​venlafaxine treatment compared to the paroxetine-treatedgroup.
> *




*Source: http://applications.emro.who.int/imemrf/J_Egypt_Soc_Toxicol/2006_34_63.pdf*
​


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

So kehcorpz what do you think of the effector so far?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's too early to tell, I'm feeling a bit warm but that could be because I shoveled the driveway and took an extremely long walk to the pharmacy so probably endorphins from the exercise hehe.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

That effexor sure can get your heart going i remember every 4 or 5 hours i felt it kick in. Tell us if it lowers your bloodpressure.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Man my computer turned on and woke me up at 4am and I could not get back to sleep. So I'm up drinking green tea. Worst part is im feeling pretty energized so who knows it could be because of the Effexor. I'm going to take it earlier to avoid peaking near night time as peak plasma is 6-8 hours and I took it late yesterday.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> So got back from my doctor and I will be taking Effexor + Zyprexa.


How do you like Zyprexa?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

bazinga said:


> How do you like Zyprexa?


I haven't started yet, this will be after I am used to the Effexor so we know which causes side effects if it does.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I haven't started yet, this will be after I am used to the Effexor so we know which causes side effects if it does.


Time to update your med sig 

Ps. Re olanzapine: It may take a bit longer to sedate you than usual. Seroquel had me on my *** within 45-1.5 hours.

My first olanzapine dose took 4 hours to make me even feel slightly tired. Just be wary it might mess your sleep patterns up for a bit until you work out when the optimal time to dose is. The anxiolysis it provides at night lasts well into the next day (and remains even after the groggyness has faded).

Seems to be boosting my mood too along with zoloft which is quite nice


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Time to update your med sig
> 
> Ps. Re olanzapine: It may take a bit longer to sedate you than usual. Seroquel had me on my *** within 45-1.5 hours.
> 
> ...


Yah I was going to update it don't know why I didn't.

Yah I typically find out what the peak plasma time is and take it based on that. Although I should have with Effexor hehe. I was just too excited to take it.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah I was going to update it don't know why I didn't.
> 
> Yah I typically find out what the peak plasma time is and take it based on that. Although I should have with Effexor hehe. I was just too excited to take it.


I know the feeling. When i get a new med to trial i beeline to a chemist warehouse and fill my script. Its part of the ritual i continue to follow (back when i was hoping for some kind of improvement).


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Effexor can raise Dopamine at higher doses as well as adrenocorticotropin and prolactin levels.



















Source: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0024320503006581


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

interesting:



> Venlafaxine (VEN), a representative of a new class of antidepressants (serotonin and noradrenaline reuptake inhibitors, SNRI), administered repeatedly affects-as was demonstrated by us previously-the behavioural responsiveness of α1-adrenergic, dopaminergic (D2 and D3) and serotonergic systems to their agonists. In the present study we aimed to find out whether parallel changes in the binding to the respective receptors also occurred. The experiment was carried out on male Wistar rats. VEN was administered in a dose of 10 mg/kg once or repeatedly (14 days, twice daily). The obtained results showed that VEN did not change the binding (_B_max and _K_D) of α1-adrenergic receptors to [3H]-prazosin in the cerebral cortex, having increased only its displacement by phenylephrine. The binding (_B_max and _K_D) to D1 and D2 receptors in the limbic forebrain and the striatum was not affected by repeated venlafaxine when [3H];-SCH 23390 and [3H]-spiperone, respectively, were used as ligands. When [3H]-quinpirole was used as a ligand, the binding was enhanced in the striatum, the nucleus accumbens (shell and core) and islands of Calleja. VEN also increased the binding of [3H]-7-OH-DPAT to D3 receptors in islands of Calleja and the nucleus accumbens (shell). In the serotonergic system, a decrease in the density of 5-HT1A receptors was observed in the hippocampus, whereas no changes occurred in the binding of 5-HT2 receptors in the cortex. Thus VEN given repeatedly enhanced the binding (of the ligands that are agonists) to dopamine D2 and D3 receptors. Weaker effects were observed in the α1-adrenergic and the serotonergic systems.


so it indirectly seems to enhance binding of agonists to these dopamine receptors.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

From another study, higher doses of Effexor seemed to help with recalling memories quicker. This was for both long term and short term. Ven 10 is the 10mg/kg dose.










would be nice to see the full thing:



> Partial sleep deprivation is clinically associated with fatigue, depressive symptoms and reduced memory. Previously, it has been demonstrated that venlafaxine, an atypical antidepressant, increases the levels of noradrenaline and serotonin in rat hippocampus. The aim of this study was to evaluate the effects of venlafaxine on depression, anxiety, locomotor activity and memory in a model of REM sleep (REMs) deprivation in rats. We have also studied the influence of venlafaxine on monoamine levels in the striatum. Six groups of animals (_N_=20 each) were treated with saline or venlafaxine (1 or 10 mg/kg) during 10 days, submitted or not to REMs deprivation and studied with the forced swimming test of Porsolt (STP), plus-maze, passive avoidance and open-field tests right after sleep deprivation. Animals were also studied for passive avoidance 24 h later (rebound period). Brain samples for monoamine measurements were collected either immediately after REMs deprivation or after 24 h. Both REMs deprivation and venlafaxine showed an antidepressant effect. An anxiolytic effect was also observed after REMs deprivation. Previous treatment with venlafaxine blocked the antidepressant and anxiolytic effects of REMs deprivation. REMs deprivation alone and treatment with venlafaxine 10 mg/kg increased locomotor activity, and this effect was inhibited by venlafaxine in REMs deprived rats. Both venlafaxine treatment and REMs deprivation induced weight loss. Venlafaxine treatment, but not REMs deprivation, induced an increase in striatal dopamine (DA) levels. The combination of REMs deprivation and venlafaxine treatment was associated with an increase in serotonin turnover 24 h after rebound sleep. In this study, venlafaxine treatment hindered most behavioral effects of REMs deprivation and was associated with an interference on dopamine and serotonin systems in the striatum.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

10mg/kg? Who can take that and live?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's in a rat, they use human equivalent doses based on many things such as weight, oxygen utilization, energy expenditure etc,.. There's a science behind dosing in rats. You can read all about it on google


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Why would a rat need effexor? Can rats also be depressed? Poor rats.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

So how you feel now kehcorpz? Did it lower your blood pressure?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I haven't started yet, this will be after I am used to the Effexor so we know which causes side effects if it does.


Are you not worried about weight gain with zyprexa?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

bazinga said:


> Are you not worried about weight gain with zyprexa?


Not really it only affects fat disposition and glucose at the higher doses. I'd probably be taking 2.5mg or lower. Even at higher doses the below shows that 4mg/kg in rats barely touches glucose.










Here again at a higher dosage so yes there's a gain in body fat % but it's not that huge considering the dose and so my guess is 2.5mg won't be bad:


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> So how you feel now kehcorpz? Did it lower your blood pressure?


I think abilify did that for me. I just checked and blood pressure was 122/78. My blood pressure is usually pretty solid though. Did yours go up a lot on Effexor?


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

You could use the zyprexa and go on a bulk. Pack on sum serious mass.


----------



## julea (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been on effexor 150 mg for a long time,well over 10 years, maybe 15,for a long period of time even on effexor i had a second person living in my head helping me cope with life. The main thing effexor did for me pretty fast was i had this dark cloud in my head every day and i was very depressed and suicidal and the opposite thought constantly about killing people as in serial killer. It did fix both those things fairly fast,no more dark cloud, not near as many suicidal thoughts or psychopathic thoughts any more. 
I have tried to get off effexor three times at least and an going to again very soon,i just think after all these years there must be a better pill that also includes some happiness in it as well I would have to say effexor saved my life up until now for certain....


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

julea said:


> I have been on effexor 150 mg for a long time,well over 10 years, maybe 15,for a long period of time even on effexor i had a second person living in my head helping me cope with life.


You talking about multiple personalities? Or do you mean something like a "guardian angel" who tells you what to do?


----------



## julea (Jan 30, 2013)

yay said:


> You talking about multiple personalities? Or do you mean something like a "guardian angel" who tells you what to do?


 Personally i am not sure,it was another me inside my head who constantly wanted me go out and hurt kill or mulilate people. It was with me for about eight years than one morning like a light turning out it was gone, all i thought about during thoses years hour after hour was hurting people sadly. It was as real as i am though. Glad it's gone but i do miss it sometimes since it was a little like a protecter. 
Only thing stopped me from hurting people was having a consious and knowing no one else desvered to be hurt from me for the way i felt or dreamed.
Only difference bewteen me and someone who actually does this is having a consious,suppose it is the same for lot's of us.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I think abilify did that for me. I just checked and blood pressure was 122/78. My blood pressure is usually pretty solid though. Did yours go up a lot on Effexor?


As i recall the history of events. Effexor brought my blood pressure in the optimal range. It was my binge drinking incedent that when all hell happen my diastolic floats high 93 to 100 range now but it also permamently lower my systolic to 120 or 130.

Befor all that i may of had high systolic of a 140 that not to bad but my diastolic was always low in the 77 to 80 range.

Maybe the booze increases the concenration of effexor causing an overdose i wonder.

Maybe i can sue them one day will see on tv did you ever take this medication it known to cause heart dieases lmao.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

julea said:


> Personally i am not sure,it was another me inside my head who constantly wanted me go out and hurt kill or mulilate people. It was with me for about eight years than one morning like a light turning out it was gone, all i thought about during thoses years hour after hour was hurting people sadly. It was as real as i am though. Glad it's gone but i do miss it sometimes since it was a little like a protecter.


This sounds concerning.

Did you ever get into occult stuff like tarot cards,transcendental meditation,spirit guides,ouija boards?


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone seen ricca? Hasn't been here in a while. I'm concerned.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

yay said:


> Anyone seen ricca? Hasn't been here in a while. I'm concerned.


He disappears all the time 

Man I'm starting to think this stuff is starting to work. I caught myself enjoying some music today and I busted out my guitar and played for a bit. This stuff starts working fast. Most SSRIs/NRIs are like 80%+ protein bound, Effexor is the only one who is only about 20% protein bound, the rest is free as a bird!


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you record your guitar on the computer? You could jam a bit and present different styles from soft to heavy.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

yay said:


> Can you record your guitar on the computer? You could jam a bit and present different styles from soft to heavy.


I guess with a microphone, this one is acoustic. I have an electric too but didn't touch that one.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd pull out the electric one and then do some hardcore shredding in the backyard to wake the neighbors up.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

How much is the average price of effexor in the states say a dose of 60, 75 mg?

I'm wondering because I went to the physician the other day complaining about some side-effects I've been having on wellbutrin so he gave me a prescription of effexor.

This was a few days ago. I'm not sure if I really want to take this considering how tough it seems to come off it. He didn't tell my much, just gave me the prescription.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

if anyone is interested in doing conversions from rats to humans, etc. Here's a nifty chart.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I see no cats in there. Do they not also do experiments with cats?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Tthat drug will get you hooked once your on it coming off it like ripping out your soul. Becareful with that one take it the same time everyday. Noon maybe the best time.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Tthat drug will get you hooked once your on it coming off it like ripping out your soul.


This sounds scary.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

No not on cats  You are the only one who enjoys torturing cats by grabbing their hind legs 

@gotanxiety yah man I know about this, but if it works don't plan to get off it. Either way I've read some people reviews and they say that the effects are over exaggerated. You do get some brain zaps and that but it doesn't last that long. I'd probably take percocets during something like that.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't torture cats. I tease them. There's a fine line between tease and torture.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

yay said:


> I don't torture cats. I tease them. There's a fine line between tease and torture.


Tease that's what I meant


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You should be safe with zyprexa . To stablize you if you ever do decide to come off. It a good combination. I had multipole withdraw it was probably why mine was so crippling.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

I took effexor for a while, it made me get really sick to the point of throwing up, also I would get these "electric brain zaps" at night. It was the weirdest thing. I'm also very picky about medication, if something like this were to occur, i would stop it immediatly rather than try to tough it out.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Have you stopped the abilify? Are you trying lamotrigine?
Lamotrigine treats me well.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

bazinga said:


> Have you stopped the abilify? Are you trying lamotrigine?
> Lamotrigine treats me well.


Yah I stopped it but this stuff hangs around for a long time. So technically it's still in my system. I will probably be trying zyprexa over lamictal as my doc finds that to be the better choice, but who knows maybe Effexor on its own will work well.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

You're a trooper fighting off the hunger with abilify and probably zyprexa. I have no control.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Man this doctor wants to go really slow and up the dosages by 37.5. I'm like "just give me 225mg, I want the norepinephrine" and she's like "but if you can feel better at a lower dose then why bother?" Ugh whatever i'll play along. I've already been taking the 112.5mg dose anyways. I see her next week again. By then I will be more pushy for higher dosing.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Just tell her you need dat dere 225mg and you need it right now dammit.

This will do the job.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't rush it give every dose a week or more effexor real heavy duty ****.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

> Alcohol 10-15ML 4-6xaday


lol is this real life? why would you drink such tiny amounts 4-6 times a day?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yay said:


> lol is this real life? why would you drink such tiny amounts 4-6 times a day?


To modulate gaba recepters.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> To modulate gaba recepters.


lol and how much and what do you drink? Do you really set your clock 4-6 times a day to remind you of your alcohol?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Not really just when i feel like it. Some days i have none. This bottle lasted me a week i still got half left. Been drinking brandy. It started when i went over to my grandmas she ask me if i wanted some in my coffee. My blood pressure been improving i saw numbers like 120 over 60 well laying down.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

You mean you drink 15ml brandy 4-6 times a day? That's unhealthy.
How much acl does brandy have? 40%? 
Then this would be like drinking 60ml wine 4-6 times a day which would be 280-360ml wine. And wine is still healthier than whiskey and the hard stuff.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You think everything unhealthy. It only 2-3 units of alcohol and it spreaded out over the course of the day. What one do you think is more unhealthy drinking a cup of wine in one sitting which would get you drunk. This is roughly 1/3 of a unit of alcohol 4-6 times a day. Spreaded over the course of the day it only about 1.6663% alc a time compared to your 10-12% glass of wine.

Epic failure again Thundercats.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

In the end the only thing which matters is total alc intake during 24h. You can't fool the system by dividing your alc in 100 intakes.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've taken 150mg last 2 days as I will tell my doctor it's cheaper to have 30 150mg pills per month rather than have the pharmacy dispense both 75 + 37.5 or nothing but 37.5 pills. 

Anyways, anxiety has been next to none existant but my anhedonia has gotten worse I would imagine since Abilify is almost out of my system and Zoloft has been gone for a few days now. Hoping it balances out. I really want to hit 225mg to get some of the norepinephrine effects and this doc wants to take things slow. I'm going to tell her that taking things slow makes me want to turn to self medication because it's frustrating not getting any pleasure out of things you always used to get pleasure from. My life is basically on pause till I can get this thing over with. I want to do 225mg of Effexor before adding anything else.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah Kehcorpz, don't rush the Effexor dosage increase. Well I fuess you already did, so whatever. You next increase should be to to your goal of 225 mg. Are you planning to stay at that dose for a bit and see how it is or raise the dose further right away? I'll also add that when I was on it, My Anhedonia greatly INCREASED once I got to the 225+ mg mark. Good luck though and keep up the updates.



GotAnxiety said:


> You think everything unhealthy. It only 2-3 units of alcohol and it spreaded out over the course of the day. What one do you think is more unhealthy drinking a cup of wine in one sitting which would get you drunk. This is roughly 1/3 of a unit of alcohol 4-6 times a day. Spreaded over the course of the day it only about 1.6663% alc a time compared to your 10-12% glass of wine.
> 
> Epic failure again Thundercats.





yay said:


> In the end the only thing which matters is total alc intake during 24h. You can't fool the system by dividing your alc in 100 intakes.


Indeed Thundercats, epic fail. Why are you acting like such a turd and judging someone on their very minor alcohol consumption?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yah I hear some people it fixes anhedonia, some it makes it worse. Now the question is did it fix your depression? I read that some people it makes their depression worse so the anhedonia may come with the territory.

It's quite a different drug regardless of it being an ssri. For example:

to quote Preskorn



> Venlafaxine has a much lower protein binding (25%-30%) than do the SSRIs (80%-100%). Thus, the free fraction of venlafaxine is much higher than the other drugs at the same total plasma drug level.


This could also explain the extra side effects too. Though I honestly haven't noticed any thus far. I'm the poster child for not getting side effects from drugs hehe. Lexapro/cipralex must have been powerful to be the only one to give me such bad side effects.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^Indeed, of all the SSRI's and SNRI's, I had the least side effects while on it. Very minimal sexual side effects even. It did significantly reduce my depression for about a year until it pooped out. Probably the first six months on it were the best and then anhedonia started creeping in and eventually the floor kind of fell out from under me and it just stopped working. I guess that's what left me really bad off is that it pooped out on me quite suddenly, as opposed to slowly decreasing in effectiveness. When it was working well for me, I was doing great, working a lot, had a decent social life, just all around doing well. But the it was like within two weeks time I was worse then before I had started. I stayed on it for a while longer and anhedonia became much stronger and set in, then I finally quit it. 

It is great for some so I really hope that it works out for you. As I've said before, Serotonergics and I are no good together, you have had much more success with that class of medications then I have..


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Indeed Thundercats, epic fail. Why are you acting like such a turd and judging someone on their very minor alcohol consumption?


Do you want to make me angry? Better not make me angry.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> Do you want to make me angry? Better not make me angry.


When I read your signature, not to mention reading your posts it is impossible to take you seriously. You've yet to realistically express any human emotions. I welcome you to feel and genuinely express anger, after enough honest posts you won't be a troll no more.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

You know why don't you simply take care of your own crap and leave me alone? How does that sound? The way you keep stalking me I really begin to wonder.
Glad I'm on gorgix this helps me stay calm when people get on my nuts.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> You know why don't you simply take care of your own crap and leave me alone? How does that sound? The way you keep stalking me I really begin to wonder.
> Glad I'm on gorgix this helps me stay calm when people get on my nuts.


Gorgix doesn't exist, nor do all the other fake meds with "cool names" that you made up, and of course you don't take Adrenochrome. "Adrenochrome IR" isn't any type of medication.

As I've said before, any time a troll starts coming around me I try to shoo it away and eventually I just stomp on it if it won't leave.

I still encourage you to lower your ridiculous front and be a contributing member of the forum.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Gorgix does exist. Maybe not in your world but in mine.
I buy it from a very old wise chinese guy down the street. It's got all kinda herbs,shrooms,vitamins,minerals and electrolytes. Makes me feel like a freakin dinosaur.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry for disappearing again as always but unfortunately med school absorbs a lot of my time during certain periods :S

First, thanks keycorpz for the studies, I had no idea about the effects of venlafaxine on delta and kappa receptors, I always thought it would lightly act on mu. 

Now, I have to say that all in all, I still feel quite good. Sure, there are some periods in which I am more irritable and down than normal but nothing compared to some months ago. So I'd say effexor still works well for me, the only problem is that I had to increase the dosage of my BP medicine since effexor raised my BP a bit. So, that's something everyone on effexor should monitor, especially from 150 mg/day and more!

Cheers guys!!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

yay said:


> Gorgix does exist. Maybe not in your world but in mine.
> I buy it from a very old wise chinese guy down the street. It's got all kinda herbs,shrooms,vitamins,minerals and electrolytes. Makes me feel like a freakin dinosaur.


Oh, come on, seriously we got to this point? This thread should be visible only for people older than 14 years, from your posts I get you aren't really there yet.

Be careful or next time we'll give you a "Bannix XR" injection so that we will optimize our time avoiding to read all your brilliant posts.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Good to hear ricca!

My anhedonia has been horrible today. And i'm just feeling kinda blah. I'm assuming this is either as a result of Effexor or the fact that I'm at that point where abilify is pretty much out of my system. At least the main drug, its metabolite may still be swimming around in lower concentrations. Zoloft is definitely completely out. I took some DXM and will be taking a small dose of oxycodone 5mg to help with the anhedonia. It's just really bad today I'm hoping that as time passes things will stabilize. I'm going to the doctors this Saturday and i'm going to really try to put my foot down with this slow dosing protocol. She's expecting me to be on 112.5mg but I have been on 150mg as I refuse to go on a lower dose and just get the SSRI effects. 150mg it apparently already starts hitting NE but not that much.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

The oxycodone has kicked in, I don't really get euphoria I just all of a sudden find stuff interesting. Now I'm playing some borderlands 2 which a few hours ago I tried and it was so boring now it's fun like it should be and how I was before anhedonia. It kind of saddens me that opioids work so well because it means that there may be no hope for me in the medicinal field since opioids would never be considered and there's not many drugs out there that can fix the opioid system. I'm taking DHEA now but really low dose which works on the mu-opioid system.



> Anxiolytic effect of the dehydroepiandrosterone sulfate: mu-opioid mechanism].
> [Article in Russian]
> Ovsiukova MV, Kudriavtseva NN, Obut TA, Amikishieva AV.
> *Source*
> ...


I'm going slowly though with the dhea and only at 25mg now and will add another 12.5mg after a few weeks, and then again all the way to 50mg. Some studies I read showed 200mg/day but I think that's too much for me.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe that's why it's called Borederland.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Good to hear ricca!
> 
> My anhedonia has been horrible today. And i'm just feeling kinda blah. I'm assuming this is either as a result of Effexor or the fact that I'm at that point where abilify is pretty much out of my system. At least the main drug, its metabolite may still be swimming around in lower concentrations. Zoloft is definitely completely out. I took some DXM and will be taking a small dose of oxycodone 5mg to help with the anhedonia. It's just really bad today I'm hoping that as time passes things will stabilize. I'm going to the doctors this Saturday and i'm going to really try to put my foot down with this slow dosing protocol. She's expecting me to be on 112.5mg but I have been on 150mg as I refuse to go on a lower dose and just get the SSRI effects. 150mg it apparently already starts hitting NE but not that much.


That's horrible, I'm sorry that it's coming back again. IME DXM rapidly (but temporarily) alleviates it. I think from 150 mg upwards effexor starts to work on NE and that's where you want to get to for your anhedonia, hoping your psychiatrist will allow said dosage. Why did you stop the abilify? Did it poop out or was it because of the cost?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> That's horrible, I'm sorry that it's coming back again. IME DXM rapidly (but temporarily) alleviates it. I think from 150 mg upwards effexor starts to work on NE and that's where you want to get to for your anhedonia, hoping your psychiatrist will allow said dosage. Why did you stop the abilify? Did it poop out or was it because of the cost?


DXM doesn't do it for me but simply I use it to not build a tolerance to the oxycodone. At least that's the word on the street heheh.

Yah the cost of Abilify was ridiculous, not something I can maintain. It was a great pill, I'm hoping if I add zyprexa it will do just as well. Some say zyprexa is good for anhedonia in low doses.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I should note today I've sort of felt depressed, like sad or something. Like I actually have slightly depressive thoughts. To me that's a huge change since I'm usually never sad. I don't know If this is a good sign or some from Effexor or withdrawal from the other drugs. But hey maybe i'll get happiness soon. 

I've been trying to find a bunch of studies on olanzapine and it shows it relieves anhedonia in rats, but all the anectodal reports seem to say opposite. I guess rats don't always react the same way, that or we misinterpret their actions heh.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, DXM can prevent tolerance, so it's very reasonable to have combined oxycodone with it.

I was imagining that la citta del sole wasn't the same as 20 years ago. 

Please when you start olanzapine report back, I think also that you will have to control your glycemia, olanzapine is famous to give you a big appetite and also changes the metabolism of your body. That's why the risk of diabetes II are increased.


----------



## deep215 (May 7, 2012)

*fluvoxamine- 150 mg/day,venlafluvoxamine xr-150mg/day,& clonazepam 1.5 mg,*

Dear friends im 33 m from India, i am on antidepressants for last 12-13 years for general anxiety disorder,depression,ocd,the med im taking is as follows-fluvoxamine- 150 mg/day,venlafluvoxamine xr-150mg/day,& clonazepam 1.5 mg,these med i m taking regularly for last 8 years,it irritates when i think of these,some times i think im living dual personality as people in my surrounding except my family members do not know about this when ever i think of my future with these med, i feel very bad,i m getting tired day by day,my immune system has became very poor,some times with other disease i get confused,beside this i am also suffering from irritable bowel syndrome which keep my my stomach upset,i m also worried specially about clonazepam which im taking 1.5mg daily for sleeping,u people can better understand me, i want to get rid of all these specially clonazepam,i have a little daughter of 3 yr age, i do not see my future very bright,you people were talking about NAG, turmeric,slack seed oil will it work for me also,kindly advice me.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

yesterday and today I have noticed I am getting some interests back. I played games all day yesterday and finished borderlands 2. Wow what a great game. I actually was quite excited about everything happening in it. Today I played a bit too but not feeling as great as yesterday. I also had a pretty damn good ejaculation today though. I mean man it felt good.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

deep215 said:


> Dear friends im 33 m from India, i am on antidepressants for last 12-13 years for general anxiety disorder,depression,ocd,the med im taking is as follows-fluvoxamine- 150 mg/day,venlafluvoxamine xr-150mg/day,& clonazepam 1.5 mg,these med i m taking regularly for last 8 years,it irritates when i think of these,some times i think im living dual personality as people in my surrounding except my family members do not know about this when ever i think of my future with these med, i feel very bad,i m getting tired day by day,my immune system has became very poor,some times with other disease i get confused,beside this i am also suffering from irritable bowel syndrome which keep my my stomach upset,i m also worried specially about clonazepam which im taking 1.5mg daily for sleeping,u people can better understand me, i want to get rid of all these specially clonazepam,i have a little daughter of 3 yr age, i do not see my future very bright,you people were talking about NAG, turmeric,slack seed oil will it work for me also,kindly advice me.


Natural stuff usually won't help too much. I would talk to your doctor about this stuff as I don't know about this stuff even affecting immune system.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Woot convinced my doctor to put me on 225mg Effexor. It's all about saying the right things.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Woot convinced my doctor to put me on 225mg Effexor. It's all about saying the right things.


What did you say?

Something like: Maam, I don't want to be rude. But put me on dat dere effexor 225 right now or Im ah explode. :mum


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

yay said:


> What did you say?
> 
> Something like: Maam, I don't want to be rude. But put me on dat dere effexor 225 right now or Im ah explode. :mum


It's all about how to lead up to it. I started off by saying after the abilify/Zoloft left my system I was sort of suicidal. So I upped my dose of Effexor to 150mg (was on 112.5) and that helped a bit. I think ultimately I want to go on 225mg because I don't want to end up self medicating, because I know things like marijuana or opioids work against it, but I need some faith in modern medicine. So I think if I take 225mg it's more likely to work and I can avoid the self medication. And she was like "yah yah you don't want to do that, ok lets put you on 225" haha


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

And now you're going straight to 225 and then later on add zyprexa?
Or will you only add zyprexa if effexor doesn't work and then try if effexor + zyprexa work? Or will you kick effexor if it doesn't work at 225?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll only add Zyprexa if the Effexor doesn't do the job, but I'm going to give the Effexor at that dose at least 4-6 weeks. Zyprexa is great can increase dopamine in lower doses but it also seems to wreck havoc on other stuff.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> yesterday and today I have noticed I am getting some interests back. I played games all day yesterday and finished borderlands 2. Wow what a great game. I actually was quite excited about everything happening in it. Today I played a bit too but not feeling as great as yesterday. I also had a pretty damn good ejaculation today though. I mean man it felt good.


Effexor can cause abnormal ejaculation. I dunno if this is a consistent feature of the drug or does that side effect goes away after awhile?. I had it happen a couple times well on it. Those snri are also used for chronic pelvic pain and may relieve some tension down there.

When on Effexor I remember it made sports games more interesting me my self I got no interest in watching sports what so ever. So that a interesting side effect.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice well I haven't had any side effects from it thus far. Today I took my first 187.5 dose since im on that for a week then 225mg. Anyways, sex drive is fine, orgasms are fine. I wouldn't call my ejaculation abnormal, it just felt better than it has in a while. I mean with anhedonia my guess is that even orgasms are made less appealing.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Woot convinced my doctor to put me on 225mg Effexor. It's all about saying the right things.


I'm glad that you could convince you pdoc to put you on that dosage... I completely know what it's like when you are on prescribed psych meds but they just don't cut it and you have to resort to self medication.

I still do it from time to time, and I can say that I tried at least 100 different drugs for self medication (muscle relaxants, opioids, antihistamines, barbiturates, painkillers, marijuana, etc.). I hope the effexor will be enough to help you!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> I'm glad that you could convince you pdoc to put you on that dosage... I completely know what it's like when you are on prescribed psych meds but they just don't cut it and you have to resort to self medication.
> 
> I still do it from time to time, and I can say that I tried at least 100 different drugs for self medication (muscle relaxants, opioids, antihistamines, barbiturates, painkillers, marijuana, etc.). I hope the effexor will be enough to help you!


Yah only thing I've been doing these days is oxycodone but not too often. I only have 2 more pills left and then won't have access to it anymore anyways heh.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Where do you even get this stuff? Online pharmacies? Isn't this illegal?
And what about marijuana? Do you know people who sell this stuff? How do you know they don't sell you crap? This would be too dangerous imo.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> Where do you even get this stuff? Online pharmacies? Isn't this illegal?
> And what about marijuana? Do you know people who sell this stuff? How do you know they don't sell you crap? This would be too dangerous imo.


Venlafaxine (effexor XR) is legal in the US, I believe in Europe as well. Lot's people sell pot, I don't recommend using it as a treatment for psychiatric illnesses because it is well documented that use of it can precipitate major psychiatric episodes and make any psychiatric illness you already have much worse as well as bring other underlying mental illnesses to the surface.

As far as buying illegal drugs, it is against forum rules to discuss that on here.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I know a lot of messed up people that smoke the reefer. My brother used to beat me well stoned. I tend to stay away from stoners. It can alter your thinking and make you unstable. People tend to do stupid things well stoned.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> I started this medication a couple days ago. Has anyone else felt kind of drunk on it? I felt sort of drunk yesterday. I knocked a few things over and kept carelessly placing items in precarious places. Is this normal? Will it go away eventually?


That sounds weird. Zopiclone used to do that to me if I took the full dose. Sometimes I would like bump into a wall or what not. Never felt it with Effexor, chances are it will go away. That or the Reapers are controlling you.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> I started this medication a couple days ago. Has anyone else felt kind of drunk on it? I felt sort of drunk yesterday. I knocked a few things over and kept carelessly placing items in precarious places. Is this normal? Will it go away eventually?


I got that from effexor when I started, it definitely went away and efexor did exactly the opposite, more aware, attentive and all that good stuff. Effexor worked prety good for me fo a while. My greatest complaint was that it caused me to sweat excessively.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> I started this medication a couple days ago. Has anyone else felt kind of drunk on it? I felt sort of drunk yesterday. I knocked a few things over and kept carelessly placing items in precarious places. Is this normal? Will it go away eventually?


I don't feel drunk on it but I'm definitely more clumsy, much more clumsy. I tend to hit some door handles, or the sides of an entrance, sometimes I hit things because I don't really control my movement amplitude, but the last thing doesn't happen often, two days ago I actually slapped a woman with the back of my hand on an overcrowded bus, it was quite embarassing but I didn't care too much (thank you, meds). Obviously I apologized and put my hand on her shoulder and she put her hand on mine accepting the apology.

This doesn't bother me at all, and I find it actually quite funny. I laugh about my own clumsiness, and obviously other people do too.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> I don't feel drunk on it but I'm definitely more clumsy, much more clumsy. I tend to hit some door handles, or the sides of an entrance, sometimes I hit things because I don't really control my movement amplitude, but the last thing doesn't happen often, two days ago I actually slapped a woman with the back of my hand on an overcrowded bus, it was quite embarassing but I didn't care too much (thank you, meds). Obviously I apologized and put my hand on her shoulder and she put her hand on mine accepting the apology.
> 
> This doesn't bother me at all, and I find it actually quite funny. I laugh about my own clumsiness, and obviously other people do too.


Reading such a testimony doesn't really make me wanna try this.

What if you cannot afford being clumsy? What if you're a cop or a sniper or something like that and you need perfect motor skills? Or what if you throw with knives in the circus? Then being clumsy could be really danger.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

yay said:


> Reading such a testimony doesn't really make me wanna try this.
> 
> What if you cannot afford being clumsy? What if you're a cop or a sniper or something like that and you need perfect motor skills? Or what if you throw with knives in the circus? Then being clumsy could be really danger.


People with mental issues normally don't get to become cops.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Really? Could someone with depression not become a cop? That would be really unfair towards all the depressed people out there. Depressed people are also people. :mum


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> Reading such a testimony doesn't really make me wanna try this.
> 
> What if you cannot afford being clumsy? What if you're a cop or a sniper or something like that and you need perfect motor skills? Or what if you throw with knives in the circus? Then being clumsy could be really danger.





yay said:


> Really? Could someone with depression not become a cop? That would be really unfair towards all the depressed people out there. Depressed people are also people. :mum


You answered your own question, that is why people who are medicated for mental illness are barred from many jobs and position's. When you are in a position where the lives of many are your responsibility. cops, people in military, commercial truck drivers, bus drivers, etc.

It's not a matter of being 'unfair.' Whether something is fair or not is for children anyways, life is not fair. But it is not even unfair to require that people who are responsibility for the lives of others be fit to do their job.

Just as someone who is obese or has no strength should not be a police officer, fireman or serve in the military, so too, people who are mentally unsound should not hold such position's either. Some who might have a mental breakdown while in combat, driving a bus, performing surgery, protecting their partner from gunfire, etc. Could easily kill someone by accident. This is a matter of reality. Everyone gets dealt a hand in life, you just have to do the best with it possible.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> Anyone get suicide ideation from effexor? Does it go away? I think I'm about ready to give up on medication.


I never got suicidal ideation on it. Once it pooped out on me, I felt like giving up on psych meds because I had tried so many to ill effect. So I stopped taking meds for about 3 months and got my head back to "normal" again, so I could readjust to what were really my problems. After that I was able to see a psychiatrist and get a much more accurate diagnosis without the effects of the medications getting me all mixed up. Now I;m doing much better after getting the right diagnosis.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

So depressed people must not become cops but they can own rifles and guns? What a weird world.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> So depressed people must not become cops but they can own rifles and guns? What a weird world.


one has very little to do with other. Police officers are supposed to protect, erve and uphold the law. Cop's do far more than run around shooting guns. Try re-reading my post above. A police officer who is mentally disturbed is in a much greater position to do harm than is your average Joe. Police need to be ready to go all the time, any time, be very aware, be ready for anything, be professional in many very difficult circumstances, occasionally be able to make life or death positions on the spot, etc. the lis goes on and it is extremely stressful. Someone with major depression could not do these things, this not a "weird world" or unfair to the mentally ill. It would be very bad if society simply lowered the standards of what it takes to qualify as a police officer. It puts the public at a great risk if people with serious mental and mood disorders were given positions that require a high level of responsibility and are in a position of power. That is much different than a few guys taking a camping trip to go hunting or have a gun in the house for self protection/practice shooting at the range.

Please stop trolling around about a bunch of nonsense topics. You just discussed how poorly you are doing in school, how scared of the results of your tests, how much you want to get in shape, etc, etc. Why don't you devote your time to those things instead of trying to make a mess of this thread.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Does this mean if a cop ever develops a depression or maniac depression he's out? Then this would mean if a cop noticed he's getting seriously depressed or bipolar he'd keep it secret. That's concerning. 
I wonder do they screen cops for antidepressants? I think they should.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> Anyone get suicide ideation from effexor? Does it go away? I think I'm about ready to give up on medication.


Yes it can... When you start an SSRI you have to take into account that some bothersome side effects. However, try to think that it's the meds doing it, but after 2-4 weeks these sides will probably go away and you'll feel much better (I hope so).

It's like "it's worse before it gets better". You have to be patient with psych meds because most of the time the effects are noticeable only after 1 month of taking it... So don't worry, it is very likely that you'll feel better soon!


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> I decided to stop taking them after getting a strong urge to jump off a tall building.


This sounds scary.

I wonder in those situations do you still have your will and can counter these urges? Or is it possible that in a short circuit reaction you just do it? :afr


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> I decided to stop taking them after getting a strong urge to jump off a tall building.


drugs or no drugs, usually when I'm on top of a tall building I want to jump off. It's not at all suicidal, just tempting, something about standing on the edge on top of a building 100 ft up and looking down. It's mesmerizing.

It's weird that I feel great up there but I'm scared to death of making a phone call.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Took 225mg today and I feel weird like there's a slight pressure in my head, hard to explain, it's barely noticeable. I'm also yawning a lot. Checked blood pressure and clocked in at 125/82. Everything seems fine. We shall see what a week or two on this dose does.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Wouldn't you be scared of the pain which you experience when your body hits the ground? I mean it's only a split second or something but maybe it will feel like hours. Who knows how intense this would be. That's really scary. 
Do you also think a lot about death and wonder what's the least painful way of dying where you don't think much or don't experience this moment where you realize this is it?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Today my neck muscle has been twitching a bit. It coincidentally happened after I drank a buttload of coffee. Maybe I need to hold back on the coffee till I get accustomed to the increased norepinephrine.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

When I took celexa I also got muscle pulsations in my legs and later on even in the face. That was scary. I already asked myself if this could be SS. My doc meant no but it was still concerning.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yay said:


> When I took celexa I also got muscle pulsations in my legs and later on even in the face. That was scary. I already asked myself if this could be SS. My doc meant no but it was still concerning.


You're so weak.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

istayhome said:


> You're so weak.


How'd you know? You don't know my workout log do you? I think my back has always been pretty decent.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been on this for 6 months now and just recently, am experiencing ringing in my right ear. From past experience, my heart will start to ache too. Does anyone share these symptoms?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

@catcharay too early for me to tell so no.


@everyone my sex drive has been going up like crazy since starting 225mg. I think maybe it was the norepinephrine from wellbutrin that did the same.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

More powerful then wellbutrin!? In the sex drive departmemt?.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah wellbutrin at 300mg was definitely stronger in that department. It's just I'm noticing it with the Effexor too just not as much.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> @catcharay too early for me to tell so no.
> 
> @everyone my sex drive has been going up like crazy since starting 225mg. I think maybe it was the norepinephrine from wellbutrin that did the same.


For me it's a bit different, I mean I have a healthy sex drive but I don't have the URGE to have sex. Before it was really driving me crazy, and as a single SA sufferer, you can imagine my struggle.

Right now is: "yeah, I love sex and I want to have it, but I don't get desperate".
That's some relief, hypersexuality really wrecked my head...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

@ricca yah hypersexuality sucks, wellbutrin made me extremely hypersexual and that's all I thought about. Even the shapes of letters reminded me of boobs hehe.

So yah i'm approaching 2 weeks at 225mg Effexor and 1 week off caffeine. I seem to be getting a bit of energy now, I rode the exercise bike the last 2 days and quite vigorously at hard resistance for about 20 minutes. I feel a bit more motivated now still not quite up to par for weight lifting yet. But it's a good sign that something is happening.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm hyposexual and this is also not very funny. Can't really imagine being horny the last few years. I jack off but only cause I'm used to doing it against depression and frustration. :blank


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Well the ringing in my ears has stopped but I think the effects are tapering off somehow. I'm taking the generic variety (cos I'm a tightass) mainly for my erratic moods especially during the time of month, which can put me in a deep downward spiral..like last year. 

But I notice it's starting to make me lethargic and I'm feeling extremely bad again when my rags are approaching (which was namely what I wanted to prevent!)


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

@catcharray you have a way with words. From what I read higher doses are less likely to make you lethargic, ie 225mg +.

@everyone yah so today I start olanzapine 2.5mg. I notice that the Effexor is already doing some stuff on its own as last few days I've had some moments where I had some interests back, they didn't last long but it's a good sign.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> @catcharray you have a way with words. From what I read higher doses are less likely to make you lethargic, ie 225mg +.


I do? Wow, thank you for putting a smile on my face and making my day 

If I can kick lethargy in the a**, I'll definitely up my daily dosage. Thank you for your suggestion.



kehcorpz said:


> @everyone yah so today I start olanzapine 2.5mg. I notice that the Effexor is already doing some stuff on its own as last few days I've had some moments where I had some interests back, they didn't last long but it's a good sign.


Here's hoping your interests return on a consistent level, and then ultimately become permanent


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

catcharay said:


> Well the ringing in my ears has stopped but I think the effects are tapering off somehow. I'm taking the generic variety (cos I'm a tightass) mainly for my erratic moods especially during the time of month, which can put me in a deep downward spiral..like last year.
> 
> But I notice it's starting to make me lethargic and I'm feeling extremely bad again when my rags are approaching (which was namely what I wanted to prevent!)


Haha! I'm currently taking 150mgs. I haven't been working for quite a few months now so the $5.90 with health care card is quite affordable.

I'm starting to become more anxious now though. It's been happening slowly over the last few weeks. I think my situation of not working and failing to land a job is increasing my anxiety and negative thoughts.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

ltrain said:


> Haha! I'm currently taking 150mgs. I haven't been working for quite a few months now so the $5.90 with health care card is quite affordable.
> 
> I'm starting to become more anxious now though. It's been happening slowly over the last few weeks. I think my situation of not working and failing to land a job is increasing my anxiety and negative thoughts.


At the moment, I don't have a health care card so that's my only option lol

Try to keep positive and remain active with your job hunting. You can only take it one day at a time  I'm still socially anxious at school but I'm trying to be aware of my negative thoughts and it's making me feel better, which makes me motivated to do well with my assignments. How long have you been on effexor? Perhaps you should try different meds similar - the other thread has some suggestions.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

it's day 5 on efexor 75mg. On day 7 I'm supposed to go up to 150mg. I'm glad that my appetite decreased so hopefully I can lose some weight, but staying asleep at night it's hard, talk about early awakenings mainly, I'll see if adding mirtazapine at night can help with that. Other than this, I feel dizzy, I don't want to do anything...


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

catcharay said:


> At the moment, I don't have a health care card so that's my only option lol
> 
> Try to keep positive and remain active with your job hunting. You can only take it one day at a time  I'm still socially anxious at school but I'm trying to be aware of my negative thoughts and it's making me feel better, which makes me motivated to do well with my assignments. How long have you been on effexor? Perhaps you should try different meds similar - the other thread has some suggestions.


Do you get your script from chemist warehouse? I think it only costs around $20 for the generic.

I've been taking Effexor for about 2 years now I think. I changed from lexapro because I was really sluggish on that and had no energy. It has worked pretty well for me by taking the edge off the anxiety and not affecting my energy at all.

Yeah the job search has been quite de motivating really. Applied for heaps of jobs over the last few months and got nothing to show for it. The last 2 weeks I've kind of just laid around the house not doing a lot. I'm gonna see my doc again soon and get a referral to a therapist


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

ltrain said:


> Do you get your script from chemist warehouse? I think it only costs around $20 for the generic.
> 
> I've been taking Effexor for about 2 years now I think. I changed from lexapro because I was really sluggish on that and had no energy. It has worked pretty well for me by taking the edge off the anxiety and not affecting my energy at all.
> 
> Yeah the job search has been quite de motivating really. Applied for heaps of jobs over the last few months and got nothing to show for it. The last 2 weeks I've kind of just laid around the house not doing a lot. I'm gonna see my doc again soon and get a referral to a therapist


Good luck with your appointment! Hmm, I get my one from any place lol but I will definitely try to go to Chemist Warehouse for all my scripts. The job finding process is so bad - the job market is pretty busy right now.

In my experience, around May is when it's much easier to get a job. If you need help with your resume, let me know  Not sure if it would help, but my sister gave me some good pointers..


----------



## brent nf (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been on Venlafaxine for a couple of weeks now and I am waking up some mornings with a SERIOUS headache, It is horrendous.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Are there any benefits of Effexor over Cymbalta? I took Cymbalta for a while but it didn't really help any more than SSRIs like prozac.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

bazinga said:


> Are there any benefits of Effexor over Cymbalta? I took Cymbalta for a while but it didn't really help any more than SSRIs like prozac.


I was on Cymbalta for a good 2 yrs and in that time, I didn't find it to be so effective. Effexor was a definite improvement for my anxiety much more than Cymbalta, though after 8 mths of it, the effects started waning.

I'm not sure if it's because I misused it in the past (on and off) and didn't stick with it. Currently I'm using it as a mood stabiliser for when I'm hormonal. This morning I forgot to take it; consequently I literally felt like vomiting though moments of the day.

Maybe it will have a long-lasting effect for you, so give it a try. For me, I'm going to consult my doc for a new one as well as attend CBT appointments. Good luck to you


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

I came across something about effexor potentially botching up your brain permanently. should I be worried if I try it?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> I came across something about effexor potentially botching up your brain permanently. should I be worried if I try it?


Fear mongering if you ask me.

I have been on 375mg Effexor and this is the dose for me. It's awesome!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Fear mongering if you ask me.
> 
> I have been on 375mg Effexor and this is the dose for me. It's awesome!


375mg has been great, motivation flowing out my ears!


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> 375mg has been great, motivation flowing out my ears!


hows your libido? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

konamitech said:


> hows your libido? if you don't mind me asking.


I would say that it's normal for the first time ever. I think before when I had anhedonia the only thing I got reward from was masturbation so I did that a lot and was always horny. Now I just don't think about sex much. I won't masturbate for a few days but eventually I get super horny and have to relieve myself. My erections are as hard as ever and no anorgasmia. I do feel less drawn towards porn but that's a good thing.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

is that how you been feeling on each dose?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've noticed this medicine disrupts my all-night sleeping. I'll wake up throughout the night constantly and sometimes I can't get back to sleep - so I sleep later. By the morning, I'm still tired and not adequately refreshed

My anxiousness level has minimised (300mg), but it makes studying such a huge struggle. Hate school. Reaching from point A to B suddenly became so much harder


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

konamitech said:


> is that how you been feeling on each dose?


Well, not until after 225mg. The motivation honestly came in at 375mg. Although my anhedonia improved significantly starting at 225mg + 5mg olanzapine. At 300mg I started getting motivated for gym and such but 375mg was just a big jump, it was that noticeable when it comes to motivation. I'm without a job now and with 375mg I am starting to think about stuff I want to learn and do for my own business. The doses lower than 225mg I did notice a sort of calm warm well being but that's about it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

My doc rocks. She's willing to prescribe me Xanax and you name it. I told her I'd like to be able to approach girls better and asked if Xanax would be good and she was willing to prescribe it but then she suggested propranolol and says she knows people who took it for performance anxiety and it worked great, so I agreed and now i'm taking that as well hehe.

It has great reviews: http://www.drugs.com/comments/propranolol/for-performance-anxiety.html


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I take Propranolol too, but only on the days I feel the need. Do you plan on taking it everyday?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

catcharay said:


> I take Propranolol too, but only on the days I feel the need. Do you plan on taking it everyday?


She said I can take it every day but I rather take it as needed. I don't want to mess with norepinephrine as it's implicated in anhedonia. Although oddly enough propranolol can increase norepinephrine release but since it blocks beta receptors it only has an effect on alpha receptors.



> *Research has also shown that propranolol has inhibitory effects on the **norepinephrine transporter** and/or stimulates norepinephrine release (present experiments have shown that the concentration of norepinephrine is increased in the **synapse** but do not have the ability to discern which effect is taking place). Since propranolol blocks β-adrenoceptors, the increase in synaptic norepinephrine only results in α-adrenergic activation, with the α1-adrenoceptor being particularly important for effects observed in animal models. Therefore, some have suggested that it be looked upon as an indirect α1 agonist as well as a β antagonist.*


Anyways I don't feel I need to take it daily as I just don't get anxiety unless in a very specific situation which involves approaching girls. I have 100 of these pills so they should last me a while. I took it yesterday to try it out and I got pretty tired a few hours after. It could have been a coincidence though. Do you get tired from it?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Anyways I don't feel I need to take it daily as I just don't get anxiety unless in a very specific situation which involves approaching girls. I have 100 of these pills so they should last me a while. I took it yesterday to try it out and I got pretty tired a few hours after. It could have been a coincidence though. Do you get tired from it?


I do always get a little tired after taking Propanolol, but nothing major. But i assume all medications which lowers blood pressure are likely to induce some kind of fatigue.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> I do always get a little tired after taking Propanolol, but nothing major. But i assume all medications which lowers blood pressure are likely to induce some kind of fatigue.


Ahh I actually didn't get sleepy today and I took 20mg to test it out. I actually had quite a lot of mental energy and still do.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> She said I can take it every day but I rather take it as needed. I don't want to mess with norepinephrine as it's implicated in anhedonia. Although oddly enough propranolol can increase norepinephrine release but since it blocks beta receptors it only has an effect on alpha receptors.
> 
> Anyways I don't feel I need to take it daily as I just don't get anxiety unless in a very specific situation which involves approaching girls. I have 100 of these pills so they should last me a while. I took it yesterday to try it out and I got pretty tired a few hours after. It could have been a coincidence though. Do you get tired from it?


Not really tired, no
But you will get huffed more easily if you're walking more brisk than usual.
Don't ever try to run or exercise on this because you will feel lightheaded and unwell after. I've got ample supplies of this too so I'm considering a daily intake, but the matter I'm scared about is the long-term effects combined with effexor.
Anywho good luck with the girls :boogie


----------



## ironman28 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was taking 150mg venlafaxine generic: just less anxiety and better sleep, now I take 300mg Venlafaxine + 200mg modafinil I believe this is working for me, just one day on this stahl heroic combo.


----------

